# me jumping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, they are baby jumps but i normally hack ( in know in the UK or somewhere their 'hacking' is trail rides or something, so if you dont know, here in Australia 'hacking' is showing in ridden classes) So i dont usually jump. mum took the pics and she loves B&W!!!! Oh also the dates r wrong, these were taken in the shool hols just been!!!
What do you think?


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

in the second pic you look left behind a bit, a slightley looking down and not ahead


----------



## moonflame994 (Sep 8, 2007)

nice!! get in to your twopoint a little more and your horse tucks his legs very nicely


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

ok will do 
thanx!


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

Theres nothing wrong with baby jumps....everyone has to start somewhere. I think your equitation is overall pretty good. Your stirrups could be shortened a hole or two. What kind of saddle are you riding in?? It looks like a dressage saddle but I may be wrong. Despite the long stirrups, your leg is in a great position, nice heels, and okay knee angle. You need to work on your release. Your hands are pretty uneven. For jumps like these, and as a beginning jumper, you should have your hands rested on his neck, where they are now. You look good, and your horse has a gorgeous position over jumps. Good luck!!


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

yeh it is a dressage saddle! only because the only other saddle i have is a Australian stock saddle! so i thought dressage would be better! 
thanx for ur comments!


----------



## Maxxgirl (Oct 24, 2007)

First off, what a cute horse! He looks like a very talented jumper. I agree with everyone that says you've got a good leg. It's nice and tight, pressed against your horses sides just beautifully. Do you do a lot of dressage work? No stirrup work? What ever it is you're doing with that leg, it looks like it's working. As for your upper body, you'll fix all that with a good approach to your fence. In the photos, your shoulders are stiff, you're catching your horse in the mouth with your release, and you're not balanced over the fences. But that's all okay! You look like a very good rider and it looks like you've got a good horse there who will take you right to your fence, so you have the perfect opportunity here to learn how to jump properly. Here's an exercise you can use:

Set up a crossrail. Trot back and forth over it repeatedly. As you approach your fence, get into a quarter seat and press your hands forward, into your horses crest, making sure your hands aren't interferring with his mouth. Your hands should be farther up his crest then in either of the photos you've supplied. (A quarter seat is accomplished by tilting your upper body just a few inches forward. Your butt should be only just out of your seat, this is basically a modified half seat/two point). This position will allow you your horses body to come up to you, creating a two point over the top of the fence. If you need to grab mane to stay nice and stabilized, do so. It will only make your release more effective. Let your horse move freely forward for a few strides when he lands, whether that be at a trot or canter, staying in your quarter seat, before sitting down and asking him to come back to you. When you feel very confident with your ability through this exercise, move up to a canter, doing exactly what you've done in the trot. You'll develop a working relationship over the fences with your horse, a sense of your center of balance over fences, an understanding of your distances to fences, and an effective position and soft hand.

Overall, great job! If you decide to get into jumping, I'll think you'll be quite talented at it; you really look like a very good rider. As for that dressage saddle, I agree with you that it's a far better choice then a stock saddle, but the problem with using a dressage saddle to jump is it puts your body in the wrong place for jumping. Over small stuff it won't make a horrifying difference, but if you ever decide to move up with your jumping, you'll need a different saddle. If there's one you can borrow that will fit your horse, that's what I'd do.

Good luck with your jumping work and if you decide to check out my advice, post on how it goes!


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

wow good comment! Thanx.
yeh i do alot of flatwork and my intructor sometimes lunges (sp?) me with no stirups and reins.
only one problem- my horse has no mane!!!! cause he's a ASH and his mane is clipped for the ASH shows. makes it a bit hard bareback!!  it'l be ok though.
Its raining alot at the moment so when it dries up i will try ur advice and let you know how it goes! 
thanx


----------



## Maxxgirl (Oct 24, 2007)

Haha, I didn't notice your horses mane is roached! I'm sure it'll be okay as well  . Do keep us updated!


----------



## regardinghorses (Oct 26, 2007)

As said already, you have a beautiful leg! the stirrups do need to be a hole or two shorter to create the correct angles and for your legs to truly function as your base of support. Since your horse doesn't have a mane, concentrate on pressing the knuckles of your fingers into the side of your horses neck an inch or two below his crest. Use this as support instead of pulling on the reins.

Your leg and seat are beautiful, but you do need to "fold" more at your middle and bring your upper body down closer to your horse's neck (without changing your leg and butt position). Your upper body should be more parellel with your horse's neck over the jump. 

You are off to a great start and I am impressed with your tight form, especially since you've just started. Your legs are your foundation when you're jumping, so you are well set to improve the nuances and ride well over fences.


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

ok thanx, i will keep you posted on how it goes as soon as it dries up a bit, its been raining for about a week!


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

:shock: yES u do have wonderful lower legs!!  I know what your saying, our ASH that we Campdraft have no mane as well, as dad says "It gets in the road". But im tryinhg to convince him other wise!  Your horse is very nice! 

The only thing i could say (with out writing a story :lol: ) is that you could release a bit further up his neck, don't be afraid to slide the reins up his neck as he takes off. Once you get a bit higher thats very important! :wink: 

Good luck with Jumping Mell


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

ok thanx


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

Over all really nice, just be ware of 'floating hands'. Try and keep your hands on the horse neck/crest, this will help you learn to follow the horse on the landing side instead of standing up and opening your hip angle.


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

thanx for all your advice! its still raining here!!!  i have ridden him a couple of times and everything seems to be much better! i also have exams on so he wont get ridden much till the hols!  thanx again for ur advice!


----------



## Maxxgirl (Oct 24, 2007)

Good luck on your exams and remember to post pictures when you get to jumping again!


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

thanx


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

wow, he;s very pretty, yea, just the little stuff like everyone elce said, and try to give some more with you hands, but it all comes it time...you look like your on the right track


----------



## la-who-ooo-zer (Jul 19, 2007)

I like where your leg is, it's near perfect.. nice, solid, and you're gripping with your calves! BUT I would like to see you giving more of a release and going into more of a two point. You're hands are to high, lower them some, but don't just lay them on the horses neck! You're balancing off your hands, it'd be a good idea to go in a round pen if you have one, if not put your horse on a lunge line, drop your reins on your horses neck and put your hands on your hips! You'll learn to balance off your body, not your hands. Believe me, it's tough to do no hands! Your horse is a cute jumper & you're a good rider! Great job!


----------

